# Great for uneven floors



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review thanks for the info


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

These types of casters are the ones that are attached to the bandsaw I just bought used. They work great. Glad to know now where they came from.

CtL


----------



## poppychuck (Nov 24, 2008)

I have installed these on two steel leg sets-and they are excellent. Just make sure you release them with the toe of your shoe,


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks… didn't even know they existed. I've been reviewing and scratching my head as to how to make portable any power tools I want to add.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought 2 sets of these last year. One set is on the shelf, the other is on my RAS. I love 'em. They are great for my garage shop. But like poppychuck stated keep your hands away. These things can bite if you don't use your shoe toe.


----------



## VanessaG (May 22, 2009)

Yes I have these too, they came on a second hand Craftsman Table saw I bought. I am having a little trouble adjusting them though, seems the spacing between the wheel and the floor is too tight so on some high places in my uneven floor, the actual leg drags.


----------



## JKC (Jul 25, 2009)

From the photos, looks like they are specifically designed for contractor type saws with legs that splay out at an angle.

Will these retractable casters work on legs that are straight sided (i.e., perpendicular to the floor)?

JKC


----------



## Cajunrotor (Jan 11, 2012)

I installed these same casters on my Ridgid jointer. As mentioned by the OP, I needed to drill holes for mounting, but that was no big deal and the installation was very straightforward.  Makes it really easy to move the jointer around my garage as needed yet retract fully so the jointer sits on its own legs when in use.

If you do this, just be careful when moving it as it is a top-heavy machine and can be tilted over rather easily.


----------

